# how to block bit torrent/bit tornado.their port number???



## fahmi888 (Oct 25, 2004)

i have to block all these software and their port.how?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

the best way is to actually block the trackers, since the actual software can run on any port imaginable, most trackers have switched to port 443.

/me thinks this is in relation to a university and its sorta sad to see it killing legal bt use such as linux iso's


----------

